# Assisted Delivery ~ Now she has a fever



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Long story short, I'm really rushed...

Tina had her 1st kid turn. Presenting shoulders/ribs. Head back. Was in her with over 1/2 my arm for a good 30 minutes. Poor Tina got good and stretched but by some miracle I was able to finally get the kid turned and got 2 feet. His head kept popping back over his shoulders. More stress on Momma... about 10 more minutes I managed to get the head into the birth canal. Head was really big. Momma screamed bloody murder passing this kid. This whole kid was BIG compared to the other two. He was dead...

2nd one came out fine. Had two go back in on the 3rd one. Legs didn't come out.

Needless to say I had my arm in and out of mom more times then I could count.... 

ALL I have is Penicillin. Can I make a warm water uterine flush with Pen once she drops the afterbirth? 

My Penicillin expired 11/11 Is it okay to give until tomorrow? Been in the fridge all this time.

How much should I give mom?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Can I do Uterine Flush with Penicillin ? Help please!*

Do you have iodine? if so you can make a VERY weak tea out of iodine and water and flush her with that. I would also give the pen G IM. it's ok if it's expired.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Can I do Uterine Flush with Penicillin ? Help please!*

Runnin to tractor supply is there anything I can use as a flush there besides pen or iodine.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Can I do Uterine Flush with Penicillin ? Help please!*

Got a utrine bolus for sheep and cattle. Hope they are okay


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Can I do Uterine Flush with Penicillin ? Help please!*

Uterine boluses will work great. You can either go in again and put the bolus in her or dissolve it in water and use as a flush. Glad you were able to get the kid out ok, that's a very difficult position to get rearranged.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Can I do Uterine Flush with Penicillin ? Help please!*

Did the uterine boluse a little while ago. Just mixed it up with warm water and used a weak kid tube to get it in. No way I was going to push it in her. Poor girl, she is so swollen. I wish I had pain meds for her. =/ She is being a very good mama despite all the trauma


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Can I do Uterine Flush with Penicillin ? Help please!*

Aww, poor goatie.  You did good! I'm glad the second was OK...what about the third one? From your post I wasn't able to tell if it made it or not. :hug:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Can I do Uterine Flush? QUESTIONS ADDED ~ Vit C Tablets?*

Should I still do Penicillin shots even with the uterine bolus? I seem to be finding some sources say yes... some say no. Mama is still swollen today but she is up and eating/drinking. For the most part acting normal. Just laying down a lot. Can't blame her.

I also started her on crushed up chewable Vitamin C tablets. I know some people swear it helps after a hard labor. She is a dwarf so how many should I give her a day? 1 tablet twice daily?

Milkmaid: Yep, # 3 made it  I posted pictures of both boys in the birth announcements under "Tina's babies".

I was a little worried about his leg from pulling it but I think he was just a little slow to find his feet. He is up and spunky now


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Can I do Uterine Flush ...? QUESTIONS ADDED ~ Vit C dosa*



> Milkmaid: Yep, # 3 made it


Oh good! I am glad. I'm sorry you're having such a rough first season. 
For a dwarf, I think 1,000-2,000 mg a day for a couple weeks is good. :thumb: Especially if you are also taking other measures. I use the powder and give 1/2 tablespoon, twice a day. That's probably a bit more than they need, but I know a little extra won't hurt them.

You may already know this, but fescue hay fed during pregnancy can cause birthing difficulties.
And apple cider vinegar added to their feed or water can actually reduce birthing problems.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Can I do Uterine Flush ...? QUESTIONS ADDED ~ Vit C dosa*



milkmaid said:


> For a dwarf, I think 1,000-2,000 mg a day for a couple weeks is good. :thumb: Especially if you are also taking other measures. I use the powder and give 1/2 tablespoon, twice a day. That's probably a bit more than they need, but I know a little extra won't hurt them.


Okay, good. Then 500 mg 3X a day is what I'll do.



milkmaid said:


> You may already know this, but fescue hay fed during pregnancy can cause birthing difficulties.
> And apple cider vinegar added to their feed or water can actually reduce birthing problems.


I'm not even sure what fescue hay is? All we really have available here is Sudan (johnson grass), Coastal (bermuda) and Alfalfa. Occasionally, I see Timothy, clover or oat hay but they are not very common.

Ha, I started the Apple Cider Vinegar at least a full month before I started breeding the girls. Everyone has had it in the water since (even the chickens). I was told it helps reduce coccidia, helps to prevent UC in bucks and may increase chances of :kidred: . Not sure if any of those are true. My girls also got a 400mg Vitamin E each night for 3-4 weeks prior to their due dates. They got their Selenium/Vit E Gel at 5 weeks and 2 weeks prior to due dates. I copper bolused them before breeding. They get free choice loose minerals and kelp. I offer fresh, dry minerals every day and all of my girls eat some every day.

At least my year is not over yet =) I still have one due in May and *maybe* one due early June. Hopefully it gets better! I will be so happy if I can have a kidding without any complications


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well now she has a fever. 

This morning she was 103.8 and we went ahead and started her on Penicillin because she was just acting a little off... I think she is sore.

Tonight I checked her temp and she is 104.9

We are giving her 1cc per 20 lbs twice daily. I can't put her on a scale but I'm pretty sure she is close to 60lbs so she got 3cc's.

Is there anything else i can do? Her poo had turned to mush this morning and I started giving her probotics. She is not eating her alfalfa but I did see her go out to graze a little this evening. She just seems to have her fur a little fluffed (it's not cold) and she really didn't want to get up for me. Just seems a little.... depressed? After she went pee tonight there was a little bright red blood that tricked out after she was done. I'm assuming that's normal?

Anything else I can do? Does it just take a few days to get the Penicillin in her system? Today is only day 1...... Worried


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think that is enough Pen G. Fias Co says 1 ml per 15 lbs twice a day, and you need to keep giving it at least five days. Don't like that her temp is rising. If you can get her some B-complex it will help stimulate her appetite. She had a rough time, and you did terrific, and it will take a couple days for her to start to feel okay. But maybe the dose of pen G should be a little bigger. 

I sure hope she recovers well for you. 

Jan


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I went out to check her one more time and milk her...

NO milk... This morning she milked out fine and had her boys off of her all day!!!!! The two squeezes of milk I managed to dribble out looked normal. Not clumpy, No blood. Her udder doesn't feel any warmer then the rest of her. Temp 105.0
Also gave her B-Complex.

I gave her more probiotics and a tiny bit of grain because of her diarrhea. It looks to have cleared up but I don't want to push it. Mixed it in with some Alfalfa shreds. She was nibbling on it... but not eating like normal. She is just standing with her fur sticking up. Doesn't even seem to want to lay down. She looks miserable.  

If her temp is not down in the morning I think I'm going to need to start calling vets. I'm so worried about her!

Now I"m second guessing if there could be another kid I missed... Or part of the afterbirth...

I went in to check for another kid (last year she had quads) but I don't think I went in far enough. Thinking back I had my hand farther in trying to rearrange the 1st kid. I left before she passed the afterbirth to get the uterine bolus... When I got home I found her eating it.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

What is this uterine bolus? I had one horrible delivery the last time with a FF and although i am hoping not to have to help anyone this time, i want to be prepared.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no, I'm sorry she has a fever. I can't give any advice here, but I'll ray:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I would be taking her to the vet. The temp should be coming down and it might not be the right antibiotic.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What kind of Pen are you using? If it is PenG you need to shoot her up 2x a day....
If it is the Duo pen(or a long acting) then it is 1x a day....

I would get Banamine.... it lowers the temp and it boosts appetite.... :hug:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well around 4am I went out to check her and she wouldn't stand. Her temp was 104.0 and her ears and horns felt really cold. She seems really depressed. Only other thing I could think of was Calcium for Milk Fever. I know their appendages get cold but I didn't think they could run a fever? Anyways- I gave her the last dose of Calcium I had. I figured it wouldn't hurt. Also fed her boys a bottle because they were starving. Left her with a gallon of molasses water.

Went back out at 6 am and she was standing and eating. Temp was down to 102.8. She had a tiny bit of milk in her udder but her boys we polishing it off when I got out there. Offered them another bottle but they didn't seem interested.

9 am I went out to give her antibiotics and she was up and somewhat acting normal. Ate a little grain (1/4 cup) mixed in with alfalfa shreds. Gave her more probiotics. Udder still empty. Gave boys another bottle. She had drank 3/4 of the gallon of water!

Noon Her temp is 101.9. I finally saw her poop but it's still... more like dog poo then goat poo. No milk in her udder still. She was happy to get out of her kidding pen. Went to eat some minerals from the main bucket as soon as I let her out. Now she is out nibbling on some grass.

She seems to be feeling better. At least she look looks better. 

Off to tractor supply to pick up more calcium and probiotics. :sigh: I sure hope last night was the worst of it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With milk fever... they do not have a high fever...fever indicates infection....


Wow.. glad she is doing better and finally broke that fever...
Glad she is drinking water....


Prayer sent... ray: :hug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

You are doing good work! And you must be really tired. Are you sure her udder isnt producing milk? Maybe it still hasnt come in fully. But it seems that the kids at least got the colostrum needed.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Poor little gal. I do hope she continues to improve.
Two things I did for my doe who was swollen, sore and depressed. I gave her a couple of valerian root capsules to help her relax. Also, they seem to appreciate a cool compress of Witch Hazel on their swollen vulva.
Remember to take care of yourself too. :hug:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well her temp has stayed under 103 all day today  
She is back to eating Alfalfa pellets and she even went out to browse with the other goats today. :laugh: She was finally able to keep up with the other girls for the first time in the last 2 months! 

Still concerned... No milk... I've managed to get a squirt or so here and there. I had her away from her kids for about 6 hours today and she was still empty. Her boys are going nuts bumping her udder and squeaking. You can tell they are so frustrated there is nothing there. Thankfully they are downing bottles no problem. I've left them with her in hopes they will jump start her milk again.

It seemed to me like her milk started to come in. I didn't completely empty her udder but the 12 hours between the two milkings her udder seemed to fill up fine. Even with the boys on her. Then it was just empty. :scratch: It's not hot. It's soft

Any advise? She is my best milker and it would be a shame to have her dry up after all the heck she had to go through to have her boys!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

If you cannot tell, we try to do as much natural medicine as possible. If you can get some red raspberry leaf; that can help with milk production. Molly's Herbals has a MoMilk herbal blend. I have never had anyone go completely dry like that though. Letting the kids stimulate her is good too. Hope things work out. I know that for humans oatmeal works to help with milk production.
Hope she is well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad her temp is normal and she is getting her appetite back....

Not sure about the milk issue though.... :hug:


----------

